# Στης ακρίβιας τον καιρό



## sarant (Jun 30, 2008)

Γράμμα αναγνώστη στην Καθημερινή (στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας):
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_29/06/2008_275862

Να σημειωθεί ότι το Ορθογραφικό Μπαμπινιώτη που δεν το έχει συμβουλευτεί ο επιστολογράφος προτείνει το "ακρίβια" με "ναι μεν αλλά" (θα ήταν προτιμότερη...)

Χρήσιμη η ορθογραφική διάκριση, αλλά το ερώτημα είναι αν τολμάει ένας που έχει υποτελές κείμενο να χρησιμοποιήσει την "ακρίβια" μπροστά στον κίνδυνο να τον πούνε ανορθόγραφο ή, χειρότερο, απλοποιητή της γλώσσας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Ομολογώ ότι στη συνιζημένη *ακρίβια*, όπως και στη *φτώχια*, πιστεύω πως το ΛΝΕΓ έχει δίκιο. Γι' αυτό κι εγώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υιοθετώ τις συγκεκριμένες ορθογραφήσεις (που εδώ τυχαίνει να είναι και απλογραφήσεις) παντού, εκτός από κείμενα στα οποία είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ευθυγραμμίζομαι με τη σχολική ορθογραφία, περιμένοντας αυτές να αλλάξουν στην επόμενη μεταρρύθμιση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Ακρίβια = προφέρεται α-κρί-βι-α ή α-κρί-βια;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ακρίβια = προφέρεται α-κρί-βι-α ή α-κρί-βια;


Το δεύτερο (=συνίζηση): α-κρί-βια (τρεις συλλαβές). Η δε _ακρίβεια_ (ασυνίζητη, τετρασύλλαβη) παραμένει και ως ουσιαστικό από το _ακριβός_, όχι μόνον του _ακριβής_. Τη συνίζηση θέλουμε να δείξουμε εδώ με το -βια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Το ξέρω, το κατάλαβα, αλλά εμένα μου ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο, σαν να του λείπει κάτι...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Σου ακούγεται; Μα, το άκουσμα δεν έχει ορθογραφία  και είναι ήδη εδραιωμένο. Μήπως εννοείς ότι σου φαίνεται; ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Σου ακούγεται; Μα, το άκουσμα δεν έχει ορθογραφία  και είναι ήδη εδραιωμένο.



Στην α-κρί-βια, η τελευταία συλλαβή ακούγεται σαν "βιά", το ι δηλ. έχει σχεδόν καταργηθεί (προφέρεται μονοκοπανιά). Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι ζήτημα τοπικών προφορών κι αν υπάρχει σωστή προφορά, αλλά εγώ στο λόγο μου κάνω μια μικρή "παύση", α-κρί-β(ε)ι-α, το δεύτερο "ι" δηλ. δεν το τρώω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι το λέω μονοκοπανιά _ακρί-βια_, όπως λέω _καινού-ρια_ και _σπιτί-σια_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

Η συνίζηση, δηλαδή το να προφέρουμε δύο συνεχόμενα φωνήεντα (καλύτερα «φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους») σε μία συλλαβή, είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο και αξίζει να βρούμε κάποια μελέτη για το πώς γίνεται η μετατόπιση από τις δύο συλλαβές στη μία.

Είχαμε διαπιστώσει παλιά [_συνίζηση_] ότι κάποιοι προφέρουμε *διά* (δηλαδή «δι-ά») και κάποιοι *δια* (όπως το _για_).

Πρέπει να το προσέχουμε στον τονισμό: _ποιος, ποια, ποιο_ αλλά _το ποιόν_.
Διαφοροποιούμε στην εκφορά, χωρίς να μπορούμε να το δείξουμε στο γραφτό, ανάμεσα στο _Βιάστηκε να απαντήσει_ και _Βιάστηκε από έναν συμμαθητή της_. Ανάμεσα στη _δόλια μου καρδιά_ και τη _δόλια χρεοκοπία_. Στα _δέντρα που σκιάζουν_ και τις _μαύρες σκέψεις που μας σκιάζουν_.
Η _υγεία_ έγινε _υγειά_ και _γεια_, η _εσοδεία_ _σοδειά_ (για _σοδιά_ δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα πρόταση).
Άλλη η _βαρεία_ και άλλη η _βαριά_, άλλη η _πλατεία_ και άλλη η _πλατιά αποδοχή_.

Δίπλα στην _ξενιτιά_, παραμένουν με *ει* τα _γερατειά_, η _γητειά_, η _αλήθεια_, η _πραμάτεια_, η _ακρίβεια_ και η _φτώχεια_. Τα δύο τελευταία θα μπορούσα με ευχαρίστηση να αρχίσω να τα γράφω _ακρίβια_ (στη μία σημασία) και _φτώχια_.


----------



## curry (Jun 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> _σοδειά_ (για _σοδιά_ δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα πρόταση).



Μάλλον για να μην νομίζει κανένας ότι είναι το δέντρο που φυτρώνουν σόδες. 
Ζέστη έχει, είπα να πω καμιά κρυάδα να δροσιστούμε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

Εννοούσα επίσημη πρόταση (και εννοούσα ότι εγώ δεν την έχω υπόψη μου). Διότι τέτοια φρούτα θα βρεις ουκ ολίγα στο διαδίκτυο.

Edit: Το ρήμα άλλωστε είναι _σοδιάζω_. Δεν πάει σαν το _αδειάζω_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

Επίσης μην ξεχνούμε κι ότι για κάποιους η _ζήλια_ παρέμεινε _ζήλεια_: Αν η ζήλια ήταν ψώρα, δεν θα πόσταρα στα φόρα


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Οπότε, για να καταλάβω τι προτείνετε; Η ακρίβεια να γίνει ακρίβια; Ίσως στον προφορικό λόγο και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις να είναι δόκιμο, αλλά σε ποιες και πόσοι το χρησιμοποιούνε.

Ίσως να πρέπει να κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση.


----------



## efi (Jun 30, 2008)

Δηλαδή, τι; Υπάρχουν δύο ακρίβ(ε)ιες;
Εγώ, πάντως, προτιμώ να λέω ι-α και να γράφω -εια.
Άσε που τώρα με βάζετε κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πιο σωστό ακόμη από το ''ακρίβια'' είναι το '' *ακρίβγια''.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2008)

efi said:


> Άσε που τώρα με βάζετε κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πιο σωστό ακόμη από το ''ακρίβια'' είναι το '' *ακρίβγια''.


Αυτά μόνο ο Σημίτης τα λέει. Θα ήταν σωστό το *ακρίβγια αν γράφαμε και, ας πούμε, *μύδγια. :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 30, 2008)

Τα παιδιά πάντως, όταν μαθαίνουν γραφή, συμβαίνει να γράφουν _χωργιό, καμνιά, πάπχια κ.τ.λ._


----------

